# Starting lineup?



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

#1
PG Parker
SG Manu
SF Bowen
PF Duncan
C Rasho

#2
PG Parker
SG Manu
SF Mercer
PF Duncan
C Rasho

#3
PG Parker
SG Mercer
SF Bowen
PF Duncan
C Rasho


I think #1 and #2 are to me the more likely to happen, but I guess at the start of the season Pop will play players used to his systems. Moreover Mercer just contracted an injury yesturday (not that bad tough)


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I'd have to go with #1 right now, but later on in the season Mercer may take over Bowen's position or even Hedo.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Manu has to start, at least that is my view.. :yes:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> #1
> PG Parker
> SG Manu
> ...


Why do you ahte Hedo?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The first is the one I'd do, though depending on the matchup I may swap Bowen and Hedo.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Hedo could start over Bowen, and if you are playing a small team (like Orlando for example) you could play TD, Hedo, Horry, Manu, and TP, or even swap Mercer for Hedo or Horry


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I like option #1. That would be what i would start the year with, and then see if other guys can earn spots. I think it's always best to stick with what you had, and make the new guys earn their spot on the team!


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Beginning of season:

Rasho
Tim
Bowen
Manu
Tony

Mid season/rest of the season:

Rasho
Tim
Mercer
Manu
Tony

With Malik and Hedo being the first two off the bench.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Starting lineup?*



> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Why do you hate Hedo?


I do not hate Hedo, but considering his D, his extremely bad behaviour in the Euro Champs, the fact he doesn't know Spurs systems yet, I guess Pop won't play him as a starter early in the season.
But he'll prob be one of the first guys off the bench (with Malik).
And as the season will go on, He might have a chance to start as injuries will be more likely to happen. I also hope Pop will turn Hedo into a more disciplined defensive player.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> but considering his D


It's pretty good. Have you not seen him play so far in preseason?

Way better than i thought.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> his extremely bad behaviour in the Euro Champs


What exactly did he do?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> 
> 
> What exactly did he do?


He insulted refs, started to fight with opponent players, played like ****, seemed really demotivated at times...
Knowing that he was supposed to be Turkey's leader, a role Okur ended up with.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Now that we do not have any PG's available, what lineup vs Knicks?

#1
PG Manu
SG Mercer/Bowen
SF Turkoglu/Bowen/Mercer
PF Duncan
C Rose/Rasho

Hopefully Manu will get the job done from the point, no choice in here...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would have perferred to see

Rasho
Duncan
Hedo
Manu
Parker

without Parker now...

Rasho
Duncan
Hedo
Mercer
Manu

I won't want Carter touching the floor for extended minutes.

-Petey


----------

